# Von Der Nordsee/Fox Hill k9



## Bregreles23 (Mar 2, 2015)

Very interested in this breeder, was wondering if anyone has had any experiences with them and/or has a dog from them! Any info about them would be great as well as other New England area breeders. 

Also, not sure if it matters but I will not be using my future GSD for anything more than a companion that will be professionally trained.

-Thanks!


----------



## Bregreles23 (Mar 2, 2015)

The website is German Shepherd Puppy Breeder MA | German Shepherd Dog Training North Shore MA, NH, ME | Dog Training Ipswich MA | Dog Training Newburyport MA | Dog Training NH | Fox Hill Farm K9 or Fox Hill Professional Dog Training MA, NH, ME - Doggie Day School & Play German Shepherd Dog Training MA, NH, ME | Dog Training Ipswich MA | Dog Training Newburyport MA | Pet Dog Training NH | Fox Hill Farm
I've also looked into von hena-c kennels, Breeders of German Shepherds & Cairn Terriers | NH & MA | New Hampshire & Massachusetts - Pam Lake, Owner so any info on them would be good too. Thanks


----------

